# My computor lets me do one topic/forum talk ..Help?



## still learning (Nov 9, 2005)

Hello, My computor lets me do one forum site than cuts me off?  

Can anyone tell me what is going on?   Do I have a virus?  Now I am on AVG program.  Computor says "Error  report"......Help not sure what I can do here......I need to return to this site on and off..........Please let me know some ideas/sugguestion to use here? ............Aloha

It is getting hard to post here..........


----------



## arnisador (Nov 9, 2005)

Can you be more specific?

What type of error are you getting? In what way are you being cut off?


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 9, 2005)

What Browser / Operating system?  Do other sites cut you off?


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 9, 2005)

First, try to clean up files on your computer - if you're running Windows XP, this is easy to do - Start > All Programs > Accessories > System Tools > Disk Cleanup.  Do this even if it says you don't have a lot of files to clean up.  Restart your computer and run a virus scan (if you have the software - if you don't, turn off your computer and go buy some right away and install it).  Address any issues you need to on the scan report.

Clean out your browser's cache - see the other thread on problems with the MT upgrade to learn how, then do Disk Cleanup again and then defrag and restart.

If that doesn't help, ask another geek.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Nov 9, 2005)

Along with shesulsa's recommendations; please install adaware, too.  Simply stated, it's the most effective and reliable spyware cleaner available.


----------



## Kreth (Nov 9, 2005)

In addition to what's already been suggested: run your AV and spyware scans from safe mode...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 9, 2005)

Some things to try:
scan for viruses.
scan for adware
verify firewall settings are ok
clear cookies and cache
scandisk & defrag your HD


----------



## still learning (Nov 9, 2005)

Hello, Thank-you !  I do have an anti-virus program- AVG.  Just a minute ago I was attack by another virus on this site, sharing a thread about a video and music. My computor alerted to the virus.

I will try the advice above.....thanks.....for now I will stop coming here too martial talk forums. ...........Aloha


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 9, 2005)

Which thread?
If there is an external thread trying to infect systems, we need to know so we can remove it.

As to MT, the sites clean, I guarentee it.  I'm running antivirus on the server, and have access locked tight.


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 9, 2005)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> the sites clean, I guarentee it.  I'm running antivirus on the server, and have access locked tight.



Famous last words


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 9, 2005)

True.  But unless the site has been compromised (and I'm paranoid on the security side), viruses aren't coming from us.  A remote link, maybe, but, the behavior mentioned earlier sounds like spyware to me, and that's also something we don't use.


----------



## still learning (Nov 10, 2005)

Hello, I click on General Martial arts......look for "cool music with video"  than I click on the video watch it and was attack by a virus....and my computor AVG give the alert of a virus.   Hopes this helps.....still new in how to use computors. ...........................................Aloha


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Nov 10, 2005)

still learning said:
			
		

> Hello, I click on General Martial arts......look for "cool music with video" than I click on the video watch it and was attack by a virus....and my computor AVG give the alert of a virus. Hopes this helps.....still new in how to use computors. ...........................................Aloha


 
That's a link off-site, isn't it?


----------



## still learning (Nov 10, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> First, try to clean up files on your computer - if you're running Windows XP, this is easy to do - Start > All Programs > Accessories > System Tools > Disk Cleanup. Do this even if it says you don't have a lot of files to clean up. Restart your computer and run a virus scan (if you have the software - if you don't, turn off your computer and go buy some right away and install it). Address any issues you need to on the scan report.
> 
> Clean out your browser's cache - see the other thread on problems with the MT upgrade to learn how, then do Disk Cleanup again and then defrag and restart.
> 
> If that doesn't help, ask another geek.



I try this and still the same problems..server sends error and shut down site...thank-you and It just happen a few minutes ago.....Aloha


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 10, 2005)

still learning said:
			
		

> I try this and still the same problems..server sends error and shut down site...thank-you and It just happen a few minutes ago.....Aloha



That's not a problem with Martialtalk then, thats either the link, or by the sounds of things, something installed on your computer.

Does this problem happen anywhere else?  or just on that one link?

Have you run adaware and spybot?  If not I'd reccomend giving those a try.


----------



## still learning (Nov 10, 2005)

Hello,  Moizilla send error reports saying it needs to shut down.  Does this helps,  everytime I log on here.  

I just restart evertime,  but can only do one comment.  ....thanks....Aloha


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 10, 2005)

I hit both the links in that thread and didn't get a warning.
Tried with both IE and FireFox while running AVG.

Sounds like the virus is on your system.

Make sure that AVG is upto date, then do a full scan of your system.
If this fails, you may want to contact someone locally who can do a more indepth check.

If AVG comes up clean,
get a spyware checker and do a deep scan.
http://www.microsoft.com/athome/security/spyware/software/default.mspx


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 10, 2005)

Also, try a different browser.  Mox may be corrupt and need a reinstall/update.  Which build are you running?


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Nov 10, 2005)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> Have you run adaware and spybot? If not I'd reccomend giving those a try.


 
I've typically run just AdAware; but, I recently got a bit of spyware, SideSearch I believe, that was caught only by SpyBot S&D.  I strongly recommend using both.


----------



## CrankyDragon (Nov 10, 2005)

Most of our computers at work are whacked out and maintained by idiots.

*Ive experienced exactly what you describe.

*Try checking the box that says "Keep me logged in" where you enter your username and password.  For some reason the cookie was getting dropped. Dont know, dont care, it wasnt my computer, and that appeared to solve it.


Additionally, upgrading your IE or switching to Firefox may solve the problem totally (Read: the above may just be a work around solution).


Please try that and post back with results.

HTH,
Andrew


----------



## bignick (Nov 10, 2005)

Here's something you could try...

I've had luck with it in the past....


----------



## still learning (Nov 10, 2005)

Hello, Thank-you for all the advice!  I believe I need to contact a expert in my area to help me with this problem.   Mahalo and Aloha

(Mahalo)- is a Hawaiian word for Thank-you
(Aloha)- can mean both Thank-you or Hello or good bye....


A good right punch can also mean" Aloha"   and if he thanks you he will say "Mahalo"


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Nov 10, 2005)

bignick said:
			
		

> Here's something you could try...
> 
> I've had luck with it in the past....


 
rofl...tre good!


----------



## arnisador (Nov 10, 2005)

Heh. Yeah, that would solve the problem...plus, it has a penguin theme, no?


----------



## bignick (Nov 11, 2005)

You know it...


----------



## BlueDragon1981 (Nov 11, 2005)

Linux we should all be using it....

Sounds like a classic corruption of browser code....this can be done by spyware or a virus.

Remove Mozilla....i'm not even going to explain how to go through the registry and remove left over files.

Download a NEW version and install it.

When in doubt try Mozilla FIREFOX or Opera...both great browsers.


----------

